# General > Sport >  Womans Football

## mmc17

Hi there, i am looking to start a a womans football team in caithness, just on here to drum up some intrest? 

Interms of coaching experience i have all the nesseceray badges, a HND in coaching and have just finished coaching with Heart of Midlothian Ladies FC. 

I feel there could be the oppertunity to start a really good club here in Caithness and there could be an oppertunity for  members of the team to progress further in womans football. 

Any level of footballer is welcome to training,  please get in touch via this thread if you have any questions,

Thanks! oh and spread the word!

----------


## duncan1969

go to halkirk on wednesday night6.30 girls and teenagers playing football

----------


## mmc17

> go to halkirk on wednesday night6.30 girls and teenagers playing football


From looking at your previous posts i gather you have a young daughter playing football. I am looking for 15 year old + to take advantage of the contacts i have. idealy i would like to start a Womans section then work down through the age goups

----------


## duncan1969

yes i have a daughter who is 10 playing football it is brora rangers traing on a wedensday night

----------


## mmc17

Ok thanks for your help, Is there a certain age group for this? Is it just training or do they have a team in place?

----------


## duncan1969

trying to get caithness girls playing with brora

----------


## mmc17

Okay thanks for your help.

please get in touch if you are intereested or know anyone who is interested in joining a Caithness Womans Football Team. All abilities welcome,

Obviously depending on numbers looking to do at least 1 sesion a week maby allternating from wick to thurso???

----------


## duncan1969

have you a phone number please

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

Why does Wick Academy not have a girls side if Br*** Rangers have one ??  

A good idea to start one Id say

----------


## mmc17

Hope you dont think i am stealing your idea but i was hoping to get affiliation with Wick accademy once i had the team set up. Would be a great idea for accademy as they would be one step closer to achieving SFA Quality Mark status. Also if teams want to compete in european competition they must have a womans section...

----------


## mmc17

> have you a phone number please


its Mark and i can be contacted on 07976415357

----------


## aburns2409

Hi - all levels of ability??? - mmh - may be interested to come to training - ONLY!!... I may know of a few ladies that i could convince - leave with me - Angela x

----------


## mmc17

Yeh all abilities welcome and there will be no presure! If you enjoy training that's good enough for me! Looking to have a training session in Thurso on wednesday the 7th of July...will get back to everyone with a venue please keep spreading the word and hopefully we can make a go of this!!!

----------


## aburns2409

Where are you having the training - i am in Thurso on that date so i am guessing no excuse not to come - And yes i will keep nagging my pals by email to come join in x

----------


## miller30

have you got any dates for wick??

----------


## mmc17

Well what I'm goin to try and do when we get a team together is do a week in each town to make it fair. The taster session will be the following Wednesday at bignold park. 

The Thurso session will either be held at the viewforth or at ormilie. Thanks again folks! Any more question just gives a wee phone or email!!!

----------


## wizzy87

have pm you

----------


## mmc17

Thanks for all the interest so been great hearing from you all! Lets hope we can make a real go of it!

Keep spreading the word and come and be part of Caithness first Womans football team!

----------


## mmc17

JUst an update,

The training session on Wednesday is definetly on 7pm till 8 at the Viewfirth playing fields in Thurso. The session is going to be nice and easy nothing to difficult so dont be scared. There has been lots of intrest to date so lets hope this gets shown with a decent turn out!

Thanks again and Spread the word!!!

----------


## lynsey

hey,

hope you got a good turnout tonight.

lynsey

----------


## mmc17

Fantastic turn out tonight! We had 18 woman come along to training with a wide age range which was great to see! Would like to thank the ladies for there support! 

The plan now is another session planned for next week same time and same place! Viewfirth field 7pm on Wednesday.

Hope to see you then!

----------


## mmc17

Training tonight, Viewfirth playing fields Thurso 7pm.

Going to grovel a bit now,

If they are any gernerous souls who would like to give up there time approx and hour a month to join the Caithness Ladies Football Clubs committee please give me a pm or a phone on 07976415357

Also on the lookout for sponsorship to get some more equipment for the ladies again please contact me if you are interested.

Thanks very much for your support,

Mark,
Caithness Ladies Football Club

----------


## mmc17

Another great turn out last! Thank you to the ladies who braved the wet weather to be there last night!

Pleased to announce that Caithness Ladies now have a proper facility to train on! Good times!

Training Next week will be at Mount pleasant primary school 7pm start on Wednesday!

Thank you for your support!

----------


## sammycat1

Hi was wondering if you have a date for a training session in Wick yet, would defo be interested.

----------


## mmc17

hi there, yes i had planned to do that, we had 3 girls from Wick at training on Wednesday. 

If there is enough intrest il definetly do a session in Wick. 

What il do is put some posters up advertising the team in Wick and then get back to you with a date for the session. 

hopefully that answers your request

----------


## sammycat1

Yes that would be great, thank you

----------


## mmc17

Just a reminder to all the ladies that training is at mount pleasant primary school tommoro night at 7pm! See you there!

----------


## mmc17

Another successful night last night! Committee just about set and the ball is well and truely rolling for the Caithness ladies football club! Training same time and place next week!

Slow responce interms of training in  wick theres about 6 interested so far please keep spreading the word!

----------


## mmc17

Training tonight at MountPleasant Primary School, 7pm till 8.15. We have no changing facility tonight so please come in your training gear! 

Look forward to seeing you there!

Mark
Caithness Ladies Football Club

----------


## mmc17

There is also some MASSIVE news for the squad tonight! Make sure you dont miss out! :Grin:

----------


## mmc17

21 at training tonight! 

Good news for caithness ladies -

Pentland United have kindly donated a set of strips for us to use. Big thank you to everyone involved much appreciated!!!

and 

Inverness Caladonian Thistle Ladies have agreed to play Caithness Ladies in a friendly match! 

Again Thank You to everyone whos involved and i think you will all agree this is fantastic news for sport in caithness!

----------


## mmc17

Training, Wednesday 4th of August 7pm at MountPleasant Primary school. Just a reminder that that it now costs £1 to train to help pay for upcoming friendlys!

Thank you
Mark
Caithness Ladies Football Club

----------


## mmc17

Training is still on tonight, MountPleasant Primary School, 7pm till 8.15 costing £1 there is also a committe meeting tonight which is being held at Popeyes around 8.30 so if any one is interested they are more than welcome to come along and see what were doing.

Cheers for you on going support
Mark
Caithness ladies Football Club

----------


## mmc17

Training tonight at 7.00pm at MountPleasant Primary.

I am also looking for some new coaches to help out so if you know anyone who may be interested please pass on my contact details, coaching badges arent essential. I can be contacted on 07976415357 or markmckenzie17@hotmail.co.uk

Mark
Caithness Ladies Football Club

----------


## mmc17

Training is up at High Ormlie this Wednesday 7pm till around 8.30.

Any Questions or directions etc please contact me on 07976415357

Oh aye game next week,

Cheers Mark

----------


## mmc17

Facebook page is now up and runing, 

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?...3341468?ref=ts

Aye, get it Liked!

----------


## mmc17

We have decided to put an extra 2 training sessions on before our BIG game Against Brora, Training is optional, its not going to be anything difficult purely tactical plays for the game.

Sunday- 7pm Ormlie
Monday - 7pm Ormlie

So you can go to either or both up to your self.

If you cant make either please get intouch, 

The plan for Wednesday is Meeting at the Towns Clock at 5.30pm 

Thanks,
Mark
Caithness Ladies Football Club

----------


## mmc17

Training on Wednesday at the All Weather pitch, Thurso, 8.30pm costing £2 per person

----------


## duncan1969

what was the score against brora or are yoy keeping it quiet

----------


## mmc17

We got beat 12-1 not keeping it quiet atall. The ladies performed very well considering it was ther first game unfortunatly fitness let us down. If you are interested in womans football we are currently looking for more help? Get back to if you want the details

----------


## mmc17

We got beat 12-1 not keeping it quiet atall. The ladies performed very well considering it was ther first game unfortunatly fitness let us down. If you are interested in womans football we are currently looking for more help? Get back to if you want the details

----------


## Maz

_Yeah - not bad for beginners. At least you know the standard required - you have to start somewhere!_

----------


## igglepiggle

Are you still looking for coaches? if you are then try John Gunn from the pentlands kids, i think he has his coaching badges ? :Wink:

----------


## mmc17

Yes i am still looking for some coaches to help me out although as im not a caithness native i dont alot of the people who are being recomended to me. If they are interested in helping out please pass on my details which can be found on the first post in this thread.

Thanks for your on going support

----------


## mmc17

Training tonight 8.30pm Thurso all weather pitch, £2 p/p all abilities welcome

----------


## Moonboots

Sent you a PM

----------


## mmc17

Training Sunday 7pm, Thurso beach. See you there!

----------


## mmc17

Hi all!! Caithness ladies fc have polo shirts with club embroidery on it for sale! Please get in touch if you would like to buy one and wear what the beutiful people are wearing! 

Training Wednesday 8.30pm Thurso all weather park! £2p/p all abilities are welcome!

----------


## mmc17

We now have a league set up thanks to the Caithness 7s league. We are looking to push the numbers up to 4 teams of 7 to start with and won't be to competitvly run although everything will be fully supervised etc, all age groups are welcome.

Matches are at 8.30pm every monday running along side the mens league. If you fancy entering a team please get in touch asap. 

Womans football in Caithness is rapidly improving and growing. To my knowledge this will be the first all womans league in the north of Scotland and this is a massive credit to everyone who has been involved. 

There is going to be no tie in to Caithness ladies football club this league is being set up to purely develop the ever expanding game in Caithness. If you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask!

----------


## duncan1969

would you let any other teams play outside caithness they would be from 11 upwards

----------


## mmc17

Yes of course, we are trying to develop ladies football in the north of Scotland it is a very good oppertunity and is going to be the start of something big. Do you have a group of girls willing to play?

The league rules don't allow slide tackling and unlimted substitutions allowing older and younger players to develop there skills,

----------

